# Deprofundis play devil advocate on what the best medieval Carmina Burana?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The offering of Naxos is drab (sorry Naxos don't sue me Michael Posch done better in the past).

The Brilliant classical offering a great Carmina Burana of ancient lore but is it the best?

What about Joel Coen, Anon. Carmina Burana, splendid release one of the best.

This was my two cents for the album via CD media 

I have an album in LP on Telefunken it's great, but I'm no expert on vinyl Carmina Burana perhaps René Clemencic version is the best but I only heard it once at a friend's house.So post please all existing Medieval Carmmina Burana you're aware of or have?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This has Deprofundis written all over it, from Thomas Binkley's recording






As has this (from Clemencic Harmonia Mundi)






Pickett also has some very fine things in there, as has Ensemble Obsidienne. And the disc by Millenarium features one of my favourite singers, Sabine Lutzenberger






And then there's Peres


----------

